# Of what does the general hunter's collection consist?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, I am about to buy the next piece of the collection and trying to decide to which category I should go. Officially, I don't own a single one, but my neighbor has the following:

2-10/22's 
2-1,200 FPS pellet guns
700 in 243 
700 in 30-06
BAR in 7mm 
XD in 9mm
Ruger P89 in 9mm 
R15
SBEII 
870
T/C Omega 
Savage 17hmr
Savage model 12 223 
Cricket 22
Browning Buckmark (Edited, my neighbor is a little forgetful)
The obvious missing categories would be revolver, over/under and lever action, but I wouldn't care for the first or third options, so I am leaning towards another concealable for the wife's car or the over/under. What do you think? Any particular good way to get a decently priced o/u? Anything worth having other than the Citori? if the concealable, it would be rarely used, leaning towards the LC9...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

A Kimber Ultra Carry .45cal. I think I just drooled on my keyboard.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well Huge, your neighbor clearly has enough "just guns", that is, he has a full range of weapons to cover most "needs", so his next move logically would be towards collecting guns that he just "likes". He should pick out maybe guns based on his favorite caliber i.e. 45 ACP, or 22-250, or maybe something older like my favorite the 38-55. Or he could decide to collect a certain make, i.e Browning or Winchester, etc. He might even have a passion for something like lever actions or military type weapons, or o/u shotguns. It really does not matter what he likes, there is no right or wrong, just advise him to make one of his purchases a good big gun safe and keep it full.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Definitely a 1911 of some sort. The Kimber is tops on my 'neighbors' list. Taurus 1911's are on sale cheap right now in the cdnn catalog.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

That is a nice little bunch of guns he's got . If that were my collection I would add some cowboy guns to it. A Vaquero, Winchester lever actions, a Henry of some sort. If you got cash to throw around a little bit I would go for antique versions of the cowboy guns.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

.22 Browning or Ruger pistol
.44 mag or .45 LC Vaquero revolver
Lever action rifle
1911 .45 
O/U shotgun
XD .40 caliber

I enjoy having .22 pistols and large bore revolvers in my collection, and they are a "blast" to shoot.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I thought your neighbor had a Remington R-15 VTR?

If I were your neighbor, I would definitely start looking at O/Us. I know that they are expensive, but boy are they fun to shoot!

A nice 1911 is always in order too.

But how about a .22 Magnum for varminting? Or how about a long range caliber that you could go have some fun with? Some days I wish Longbow lived closer to me so I could shoot his 6.5x284


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a BB gun and a single-shot 12 gauge. That's all I need.

If I had any more guns than that I wouldn't list them on the internet.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I thought your neighbor had a Remington R-15 VTR?


It is on there.


Fowlmouth said:


> .22 Browning or Ruger pistol
> I enjoy having .22 pistols and large bore revolvers in my collection, and they are a "blast" to shoot.


Dang neighbor, he is forgetful, so I just added the Buckmark to the list for him. 


wyogoob said:


> I have a BB gun and a single-shot 12 gauge. That's all I need.
> 
> If I had any more guns than that I wouldn't list them on the internet.


I agree, that is why I only listed my neighbors, but I did have my foil hat on when I typed it in. :mrgreen:

The R15 is reportedly not his favorite, can't seem to get it dialed in, but he has separation issues, so doesn't want to get rid of it. The O/U does seem to be the most obvious missing piece. He doesn't seem to get much out of the collectible stuff, unless it were a family heirloom.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like your neighbor has a pretty reasonable range of calibers for just about anything  I'd add the following to the list: 1911 in .45 ACP (my neighbor just got the new magnum research one and absolutely loves it  ), a cowboy gun in .45-70 - Just because, and a henry .22. As for o/u's, a while back I used to do a lot of ranch hand work for a man that was sort of a mentor of mine. He used to lend me guns for hunting trips or weekend fun, that sort of thing. I used to borrow his Over Under that was a triple deuce on top and a 12 GA on bottom. It was the perfect yote gun. I don't remember the make  but I know it was italian made. It had amazing metal work on the action and a oak stock with a stunning grain pattern. It was a very beautiful piece and will make an awesome heirloom I'm sure. I will get an O/U like that for myself one day and it will definitely be passed down to my children.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

There seems to be a lack of a rifle over .30 caliber. Dream big, you may need a big bore some day. 
If not, I've been told Citoris are sweet. :mrgreen:


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Love the O/U shot guns. You will defiantly get what you pay for. I spend approx. 3 days a week at the shotgun range & see the troubles that come with the cheep foreign guns. I see such things as firing pins breaking in as little as 500 rounds. Ejectors & extractors not working out of the box. Remember it is the durability you are paying for. Too many folks forget that it's the butt behind the butt plate that makes the shot. Plan on spending over a grand to get a quality O/U. I think I have like 10 shotguns & 5 are O/U ranging from right at a grand up to 6 grand. There is always the option of going used if you like & then you may pick something up in the 8 to 9 hundred range but not any less for a good one.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am with you BigMac, I tried the cheap route twice and never again; it certainly is an investment of a tool that will last a lifetime and likely become an heirloom. That is why I asked if there is anything reasonable worth considering for less than the Citori? Seems like the used ones go for as much as new, so that doesn't make much sense.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> I am with you BigMac, I tried the cheap route twice and never again; it certainly is an investment of a tool that will last a lifetime and likely become an heirloom. That is why I asked if there is anything reasonable worth considering for less than the Citori? Seems like the used ones go for as much as new, so that doesn't make much sense.


I am not sure what a new Citori is going for now. My low end O/U is a Ruger Red Label in 28ga. (One hell of little upland gun.)  I bought it years ago & give just under a grand. I think they are now about what a Citori goes for. I also have a Weatherby in a 20ga. that is great. But again right there with a Citori I imagine. Check out Beretta they have some lower grade stuff that would be comparable to Browning. Like you said it's an investment get what you like. And most important what fits you. I think to many over look proper gun fit. Also remember that sometimes wanting some thing is enough reason to own it. Spend a bit extra to get what you want!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Big Mac, 
Sounds like your safe is full; I'll do you favor and store one or two of them for you as a public service. :mrgreen:


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> Big Mac,
> Sounds like your safe is full; I'll do you favor and store one or two of them for you as a public service. :mrgreen:


Don't know if I could handle that! :mrgreen: I shoot all of them too often. I do love shot guns!! I love to see the clay birds turn into dust! Not much of a rifle guy, I don't really know why. Maybe not enough pulling of the trigger. If I can get into the rabbits or pop guts that keeps the trigger finger happy.  Punching the paper time after time just don't do it for me.  Another suggestion, see if you can get someone at your local skeet/trap range to let you shoot their gun & see what it is you like. Most shot gunners are good that way.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have tried my brother's 80's model Citori and really liked it. I have mentally committed to the Citori; just waiting for the right sale to come along and I will be a member of the club. I see that Cabela's has the Lightning model on sale now for $2,500; once they drop it about 60% I am all over it.


----------

